# Meet Moose :)



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

This is Moose our 15 week/old brown standard poodle  Some pics were taken before moose was 15 weeks.. more to come !


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Another picture of moose


----------



## MyTimberLayne (Dec 8, 2007)

Moose is soooo adorable!! My miniature poodle has eyes like Moose. Very intense


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

His eyes are def. crazy.
New pics coming soon.


----------



## MyTimberLayne (Dec 8, 2007)

This is my handsome 2 year old Chocolate Miniature Poodle- Timber Layne.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Love the way Poodles look at you, as if they know what you are doing and saying.

Awesome dogs.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Old Moose pics :tongue:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

He is very cute 

How old is he now ?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

so cute! Did he just have a bath or are you training him for bird hunting? :tongue:


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

roxy25 said:


> He is very cute
> 
> How old is he now ?


Almost 2 years.



spoospirit said:


> so cute! Did he just have a bath or are you training him for bird hunting? :tongue:


he was in the pool.
he can't swim.
he needs a life vest.

hahahaha


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

I love his color


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

maddiek said:


> I love his color


THANKS :whoo:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Did he stay brown?? Do you have any recent pics of him? I am curious as my girl, Angel, looks a lot like him, she is 5 1/2 months old. She has a really reddish tone to her brown coat and I was wondering if she would clear out a lot or stay brown for a long time. I realize that what yours did/does is not an indication to mine, but seeing as they look so closely in color, I was just curious. 

BTW... he is a gorgeous boy as a youngin', I imagine he is a very handsome adult!


This is her....







[/IMG]


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Love the pic where he's all stretched out!


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*Moose!*

Just wondering if he's one of Florence Graham's ... A good friend of mine just got little Maya from her. Looks like a family resemblance!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Still brown, white in some spots his dad was white.

New one that I like


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

OMG!! that is soooo funny! I hope he learns at some point. I won't know if my poodles can swim for another month or two but I am sure hoping that they can because I really want to take them swimming with me when we ride our horses to the lake.


----------



## Luna09 (Mar 17, 2009)

Great pics. He looks so cool! I love his face, very good looking! Congrats.

Abe


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

T was hopeless when we first took him swimming. Front paws wouldn't stay in the water so he just ended up splashing around and going no where - very funny to watch :rofl: BUT yesterday at 9 months old he has finally got it, loves the water and swims like a duck, will happily retrieve anything you throw out to sea :biggrin:


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

T o d d said:


> This is Moose our 15 week/old brown standard poodle  Some pics were taken before moose was 15 weeks.. more to come !


Yes I'm very happy with my HTC ONE phone, the quality of pics is crazy and it can capture night







And panoramic







And pretty good action and black dogs if you quickly change settings.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

He is cute! I hate that the browns fade so much, love that dark brown color.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

*wow that was wierd!*

i replied to my own thread and it ended up here on a 3 year old thread ive never seen! must be october.....


----------

